# <br> oder <br/> was is da der unterschied?



## aTa (23. September 2003)

hi leute 
ich mach grad n asp buch durch und hab da die obenbeschriebenen tags endeckt, sie machen beide die gleich funktion aber wieso wird es einmal <br> und einmal <br/> geschrieben ich seh da keinen sinn drin ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen!

danke schonmal

ata


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. September 2003)

Hallo,

seit XHTML muss jeder Tag geschlossen werden.
Beim br-Tag würde dies so aussehen:


```
<br></br>
```

Da dies bei br aber ein wenig 'unsinnig' ist, kann man auch die Kurzform verwenden.


```
<br />
```

Sprich, <br /> ist die korreckte Form von <br> in XHTML.

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## aTa (23. September 2003)

ahh alles klar danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## danube (23. September 2003)

und wie wird <hr> geschlossen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. September 2003)

Na rate mal. 


```
<hr />
...
<hr></hr>
```

// Alex

p.s.
Gross-/Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Tim C. (23. September 2003)

Genauso wie <img ... />, <input ... />, <option .... /> usw. 
Nachzulesen z.B. genau hier:: http://www.w3schools.com/xhtml/xhtml_html.asp


----------



## danube (23. September 2003)

Ist das bescheuert! Ich bin wirklich zu faul um mir das anzugewöhnen :-(


----------



## Tim C. (23. September 2003)

Ich denke lieber früher als später, weil je später du anfängst, desto mehr Scripte und Seiten musst du später anpassen, wenn es denn die einzige Möglichkeit ist (so das denn in absehbarer Zeit passieren sollte).


----------



## Swordsman (27. September 2003)

Das mit der Kurzform ist nicht ganz richtig
XML=  <br  />
Es nicht wirklich eine Kurzform sondern wird in XML so definiert.
Da das <br>-Tag garnicht abgeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## Tim C. (28. September 2003)

> Da das <br>-Tag garnicht abgeschlossen werden muss.


Dies ist eine definitiv falsche Aussage. In XHTML müssen alle Tags geschlossen werden und genau deshalb und weil ein <br></br> Schwachsinn wäre, da ein Zeilenumbruch niemals einen Inhalt enthalten kann, gibt es halt für Solo-Tags diese Schreibweise des Leerschritt+/ am Ende.


----------



## Swordsman (29. September 2003)

Nunja wenn man das so sieht  , dann gebe ich dir Recht.
Meine Aussage war auf das Solo-Tag bezogen.
Besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können !
MfG
Kevin


----------

